# Nas



## jwhitefish (Sep 22, 2013)

Went out to the base tonight. Caught a spanish mackerel and a small Jack Cravelle. My wife hooked into something massive.. fought it for a while then it broke off. Was a pretty good day. Can't wait to get out there again!


----------



## steelhead (Nov 10, 2008)

Cool ... I've lived here 11 yrs and have been to that base just once. Based on recent reports from folks, I've obviously been missing out on a good fishery at NAS. I may have to do some exploring.


----------



## wtbfishin (Dec 2, 2011)

Always cool to catch anything on the Fly rod. I had a good day yesterday w/to many Ladies to count and Several nice Specks out of the Choctawhatchee Bay :yes:!


----------



## jwhitefish (Sep 22, 2013)

Definitely Check Out NAS steelhead! A Lot of great spots! That's awesome wtbfishin, I havent been able to catch any Specks yet. That Spanish was actually My first Saltwater fish on the Fly. Can't wait to get some Specks And Reds! Are There Flats To Wade In Choctawatchee Bay?


----------



## wtbfishin (Dec 2, 2011)

I'm not to big on wading in the bay. There are places that are shallow enough but not much to hold fish so they may or may not be there I'm close to the East end. There is a lot of bait around right now. The bite was good again this morning. I've been fishing out of my sm. bay boat. Hogtown and close to the 331 Bridge. Keep casting you'll get'em :yes:


----------



## cliphord (Oct 28, 2011)

Yo! Wtb !! I live in Freeport and love to fish the bay. I have not caught anything on my fly rod since I bought it years ago!!! I need help!!!!


----------



## TailRazor (Apr 25, 2011)

You fish in your boxer shorts?


----------



## jwhitefish (Sep 22, 2013)

tailrazor they're swim shorts!!!! Sorry they don't go passed my knees and they aren't bright and flashy.


----------



## wtbfishin (Dec 2, 2011)

cliphord said:


> Yo! Wtb !! I live in Freeport and love to fish the bay. I have not caught anything on my fly rod since I bought it years ago!!! I need help!!!!


I'm heading out for a few weeks in the morning, if you don't mind fishing w/an old guy we'll see what's up when I get back in. Slinging 2 fly rods out of a 17' can get hairy :yes:.


----------



## cliphord (Oct 28, 2011)

Let me know, I have no problems with old people so long as they impart a little knowledge on me! Lol ( stands for laugh out loud) lol.


----------



## wtbfishin (Dec 2, 2011)

cliphord said:


> Let me know, I have no problems with old people so long as they impart a little knowledge on me! Lol ( stands for laugh out loud) lol.


Hahaha!! Yeah I'm up on that LOL kiddo WTF! I'm a bit hard headed and short on patience too. So I hope your a quick study :yes:! JK I'll let you know when I'm back. :thumbsup:


----------



## wtbfishin (Dec 2, 2011)

Hey man sorry we hijacked your post. I think the shorts are fine. 

Man the FFin' been slow aye! Someone needs come up w/something this post has gotten OLD!

Cliphord you know WTF means right? It's "why the face" .


----------



## jwhitefish (Sep 22, 2013)

No Worries Man! its Been Way Too Slow.. Went Out This Morning And Nothing Was Biting. I'm Gonna Try My Luck Later This Afternoon/Evening. Have You Been Having Any Luck?


----------



## wtbfishin (Dec 2, 2011)

I headed up North. 

Seems like there should be fish everywhere right now. The beach looks sweet on the WC camera. I'd be walking it real early if I were there. 

The fly bite can get a bit slow on you. Good thing casting is so much fun :yes:!


----------

